# pedigree



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

here i am again i need someone to look at this pedigree for a puppy i found. i don't know the first thing about them.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Jun 24 2005, 10:25 PM
> *here i am again i need someone to look at this pedigree for a puppy i found. i don't know the first thing about them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75033*


[/QUOTE]

Just send the pedigree along. I'll be glad to tell you what I can about it.


----------

